# Beginner plants for this tank



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I know this isn't a betta tank. But I've decided to try my hand at taking care of plants. This is my 10 gallon guppy fry divider for when I can tell their genders. It's bare. Is their any plants that are beginner that would be good for them and that can be used in that gravel. Just to fancy it up a bit. Maybe if it goes well I'll get some for my bettas. I have Marimo moss balls already but that's the only live not plastic plants I have. Also would love info on caring for the plant you suggest. Extremely new to plants so.. Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Better picture I think


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

For low light plants (I have a floor lamp with daylight CFL bulbs). I fertilize twice a week with liquid fertilizer (I use the seachem flourish). If you get something that needs root tabs, I recommend seachem brands over the others. The first brand I got (I think it was API, not 100% certain) broke up before I got it in the gravel, and it also broke up when I vacuumed the gravel. The particles were too heavy for the vacuum to suck it all the way out, and it ended up laying around mixing into the water column, yuck!

I like crypts: http://www.tfhmagazine.com/aquatic-plants/species-profiles/cryptocoryne-wendtii.htm I give them root tabs. Over the last 9 months, mine have grown from 2 inch plantlets into a 5 inch tall jungle.

Java Fern: http://aquariumtidings.com/java-fern/ don't bury the rhizome. Some of mine stay small forever, some become monsters and have half the plant floating on the top. Either way, they make the fish happy. Also, if a leave rips off, that piece of leaf with grow some rootlets, which can be planted and turn into another plant!

Water Wisteria: http://aquariumtidings.com/water-wisteria/ The pictures look just like my java fern. I think the pet store mislabled a bit!

Anubias: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1630+815&pcatid=815 make sure the rhizhome is above the gravel. I've got several types of anubias, ranging from small ones with 2 inch leaves to taller ones with 4 inch leaves. 

Both anubias and java fern can be tied to wood or rocks. You can also bury just the roots into the gravel.

Amazon Swords: http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/aquarium-plants/amazon-sword-plant/ They like root tabs

Java moss: http://aquariumtidings.com/java-moss/ and you can also grow it into a wall to help break up the divider if you want. I can only find forum links about the wall, but you can google it and find lots of info about how to do it. Essentially, you put some between some craft mesh pieces and throw it into water until it makes a wall. Then, you take it out of the mesh. Now, you can tie it to rocks or use it as a wall or carpet or whatever! Mine is just in a wad in the birthing net to give the fry some hidey holes from mom.

Some floating plants, I think they're mostly medium light. They're on top of the water, so they get more than my low light plants.

Water sprite: http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/aquarium-plants/water-sprite-plant/ Mine came planted in a pot, but I rinsed it off, quarantined it, and it grew roots and babies that became better for floating.

There are several other floating plants that I want to try, but I don't have them yet.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm thinking to start off with Java moss first. See how that goes I don't have alot of gravel in that tank. So not sure if actually rooting plants would do in the tank. Will probably have to find more gravel. But I think I'll start with Java moss first. Just do clumps to give them stuff to mess around in. I might convince my mom to try planting her 36 gallon. Lots of gravel and a nice rock decoration smack in the middle  Maybe after christmas when I get another tank I'll probably make Blaze's tank into a planted one.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info Sadist!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

You're welcome! I've gone a bit overboard in the plant department.

I forgot to mention that my adult guppies seem to be eating what the store sold to me as java fern (looks just like water wisteria pictures online). Also, when I feed them bits of lettuce, the poop looks exactly like the pieces of lettuce they ate, like it just passes through!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a good thing right?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess so.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I've recently gotten into live plants myself, and I'm really feeling the java fern. You don't have to have high lighting or any particular substrates. But the rhizome and all have to stay above the substrate in order for it to survive, which would work out well if you tried tying them down to those large river rocks you have in there  Just a thought, as mine are doing very well and have already started to sprout 3 baby plants. Also marimo moss balls are great, as is java moss. Any floating plants usually work out well also if you wanted some, I'm sure the fry would like to hide in them! Some floating plants that I suggest would be dwarf water lettuce or frogbit (or duckweed if you can stand it, theyre too small for my liking). These both require little to no care and grow like weeds, both grow pretty nice length roots, the water lettuce's being a bit longer and more "fuzzy".


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I may or may not try java fern. Still doing more digging into theplants


----------



## Squidbutt (Nov 16, 2015)

My first plant was a round leafed Anubias (but my other Anubias are great too!) and I adore that plant. It was super duper hardy and I'll be frank; I didn't take good care of my first tank. However, my Anubias is still alive today and kicking. While I usually fertilize my other plants, I don't fertilize my Anubias and it still is nice and green. My VT betta liked to rest on its big leaves too! Just a heads up, if they're totally submerged (Anubias grows best slightly out of the water but they do great totally underwater too) Anubias grow very slowly so if you're wanting a jungle I'd say go with Java Moss or something faster growing. 

Java Fern is nice too but I like my Anubias more because of how it looks. All the other plants previously suggested are good choices but if you're planning on looking into another plant not on the list: a word of advice. Any reddish/purplish plant will likely need you to run Co2 in your tank so stay away from that if you don't want to invest in additional equipment. 

Personally, I don't think there's such a thing as overplanting as long as your fish can still swim around and my planted tanks keep water parameters nicely so I suggest trying a variety of plants. 

Good luck with your first planted tank!


----------

